# Light insurance?



## DeanBrown3D (Jan 20, 2006)

I was wondering if its possible to get liability insurance on a per-job basis, rather than for an entire year. I only do a handfull of jobs for people every year and its just not worth the premiums for me to be insured all the time.

Cheers,

Dean


----------



## skwerl (Jan 20, 2006)

The secret to getting lower insurance rates is having more experience. Just guessing but I'd imagine trying to buy insurance on a job-by-job basis would be very expensive, since you're asking the insurance company to insure an inexperienced, part time tree guy. Most accidents happen to inexperienced, part time tree guys.

When you can go to your agent and claim 5 years experience doing treework full time, rates somehow become more affordable. I'm paying about the same now as I was 15 years ago, even with inflation.


----------



## DeanBrown3D (Jan 20, 2006)

So how much is a typical premium then, for you? (Just a ballpark)


----------



## skwerl (Jan 20, 2006)

I think my liability is about $900 per year. But I'm a sole proprietor with no employees. Once you add employees it's an entirely different ballgame.


----------



## PTS (Jan 20, 2006)

Amen to that...Employees equals more work faster but also more money down the tube to insurance.


----------



## DeanBrown3D (Jan 21, 2006)

So do you get the insurance through your homeowners insurance, or through another company? I'm in NJ and may be looking for something this summer.


----------



## okietreedude1 (Jan 21, 2006)

YOu will probably need to go with an agent different than your homeowners. I dont think my homeowners company(farmers) insures tree services. I have a small liab. policy for my arb supply and that company (st farm) wont insure my tree service company.

I agree w/ skwerl on the price issue. I am also just a sole prop. and my policy runs me 6-700/yr.


----------



## Redbull (Jan 21, 2006)

Your insurance will also be based on the amount of work (exposure) that you do. So, they will ask you a dollar amount of work that you expect to do that year. Being a part time gig, your premium prolly won't be too bad. I commend you for even getting insurance for a part time gig. I'll be honest and say that I was doing part time tree work without ins. and I hated it. When I got my ins. it was a great feeling to know that myself and my customers were protected. Good luck!


----------



## Tree Machine (Jan 21, 2006)

I agree with Redbull. My first couple years I was without the proper insurances. I felt kinda low, and I remember when I finally got a policy; the feeling was immediately different.

I, too, am a one-man operation, no employees. My business is incorporated, but the insurance rates are no different then when I was a sole proprietor. 

I hope you can find a good deal on insurance for yourself. Your question is a good one; one that we haven't seen yet.


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Jan 26, 2006)

Talk to your insurance guy and try to get a one time binder. Its a whole hell of a lot cheaper than an anuall policy. The one time binder basically states that You are covered if you should damage property, but the property covered will only be on the prescribed job site. This meaning basically that you have insurance under the contracted home owner. For that job and that job only. 

My wife is an isurance adjuster, Drop me a line if you have any questions.

Kenn


----------

